

What’s New in Entity Framework 5.0? - digitalsol
http://www.developingthefuture.net/whats-new-in-entity-framework-5-0/

======
NicoJuicy
Was waiting for enum support, because of the core-changes that have to be
made, it's a long awaited future ;)

Nice, EF 5.0 is certainly worth the wait.

